# Minn Kota PowerDrive V2



## rebel654 (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking into Minn Kota PowerDrive V2. Does anyone have any experience with this model ? I have a 14ft Sea Nymph I'm think I'm going to go with the 50lb or 55lb any thoughts or suggestions ? I like the autopilot feature for trolling but maybe I'm just being lazy . lol


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 11, 2009)

From the reviews on the crappie fishing site, the crappie fisherman absolutely love it. The striper guys like it, but it isn't as excellent as to the crappie guys, because most of us troll with our outboards here. From what I have read though, it is excellent for trolling.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 14, 2009)

I am also looking into buy the PowerDrive and was looking for some reviews. Anyone on here have one? I have been reading reviews on Bass Pro's website, and i dont think anyone like their motors. Almost every TM on there has low rating. 

So i thought i would come ask the people that actually know something. I think i would like the composite shaft of MK better than a MG, but i dont know. This is going to be a hard decision.

rebel654, did you see that Minn Kota has a $50 rebate going on the PowerDrive V2, the form says it will take 5-8 weeks to get the rebate though.... :roll:


----------



## rebel654 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just got mine I got one from cabelas. When I get it wet I will post a review


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome, im really looking forward to hearing what you think about it. Just out of curiosity, how much did you give for it?

And also did this come with your purchase at Cabelas? 

50 Dollars Off:  https://image.basspro.com/images/images2/free-offers/2009PromoMinn%20Kota%20Terrova%20and%20PowerDrive%20V2.pdf

If not you can print that one out and get cash back!


----------



## rebel654 (Feb 14, 2009)

I paid 414.99, Because I am *cheap* I ordered a recondition one 50lb. But I did not get the rebate offer you showed me I''ll have to give them a call. Thanks for showing me that. heres a link to the one I got has priced for all recondition models
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...parentType=index&indexId=cat602013&hasJS=true


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I forgot to put this in my last post. Meant to, but forgot. 

I used to have a powerdrive, it wasn't a v2, but the last of the ones before the v2. For bass fishing of the usual sense (standing up, running and gunning, tight maneuvering etc) it proved not to be the answer. However, now that I am not just bass fishing, and am into trolling and downlining for stripers and crappie, I almost wish I still had it to alternate with my cable steer motor. IMHO, it has no place in tournament style bass fishing, but I give it good reviews for other types of fishing.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 16, 2009)

bassboy, What did you not like about the motor for bass fishing? Was the steering slow on it, i have heard that complaint from a lot of people. I noticed all the pros have the cable steer motors, and not wireless, or electric steer whatever you want to call it. What keeps these from being more popular?

Do you think the MK Edge would be the better answer? I noticed in another post you said you wouldnt own a motor without the Digital Mazimizer. Is that just because you are trolling more now, or does it really make that big of a difference. Seems like the Edge got better reviews than the PowerDrive V2, but i found a REALLY good deal on the PowerDrive, and can get a 55lb Thrust for the same price as an Edge.

Boy this is a really hard decision! =P~


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Even though I responded to your PM, I will post here for others that listen.

There are a few problems with it for bass fishing. First of all, the steering is slow, so working around docks, stumps and such, you will hit crap. Secondly, the pedal, while being great for slow fishing or trolling, where you make a minor adjustment every now and then, does not have a very positive feel. I, and most every other bass fisherman I know, like to keep a foot on the pedal at all times (sunk in pedal is worth its weight in gold, even if you make it out of lead), and the cable steer allows you to know exactly where the motor is pointed only by feeling the angle of your foot, and can make changes without ever even looking at the direction indicator on the trolling motor. The positive feel under foot is just a heck of a lot easier for the constant movement of bass fishing than the electric steer pedal. 

Now, I sold mine back when I was solely a bass fisherman. But, now I fish and troll for other species as well, so I wish I still had it, and could put it on a quick release mount, so I could swap between them easily. For slow moving, and trolling, the cable steer gets old real quick. Having multiple lines out really makes me want the ability to steer from anywhere in the boat, and long line trolling makes me wish I had the electric steer, and didn't have to keep a foot on the pedal at all times. For spider rigging however, I still much prefer the cable steer. So, in a perfect world, I would have one of each, either mounted on each side of the bow, or on a quick release mount, so I could quickly swap between them depending on what species I plan to target that day, and what methods I intend to snag them on.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 18, 2009)

I know i have told you this 10 times bassboy, but thanks. You really helped me out on this one.


----------



## rebel654 (Feb 18, 2009)

I put my V2 to the batt. today to test bassboys response. I can see like he said for a bass man this might not be the way to go. I do not like the V2 foot control you have to hold power pedal while using the steering pedals. It's like your foot is half on and off 3 differnt pedals. With the V2 you can unplug the foot pedal and plug in a remote like the size of a garage door opener and use it. Not really a review with out putting it in the water just my first impression.


----------



## Crappiejoe (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't believe I just posted the same question of this post if only I would have read this post.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 20, 2009)

My Edge should be in tommorow (50# thrust for $359). I went the same route and bought a recondtioned one from Cabelas. Thanks for tipping me off about that! I will post my first impressions here so people can compare a little to the PowerDrive.


----------



## Crappiejoe (Feb 20, 2009)

The one I bought yesterday was 441.00 at westmarine and after the rebate I guess it will cost me 391.00.I will get the quick mount so I can change out for dock shooting.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 21, 2009)

Is the PowerDrive you got from WestMarine a 55lb model? Thats sounds like a great deal if so! Minn Kota starts the rebate on 55lb, so if it is under it wont be useable.

BTW i got my Edge in today. It didnt come with a prop, and since it was reconditioned i didnt know if i had to get my own or what. I called Cabelas and they said it should have had one. Should be here in a week. Just from looking at the motor i am very pleased. You cant even tell it is reconditioned from appearance, but lets see how it runs.


----------



## Crappiejoe (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes the the one I got from Westmarine was the 55 lb.The thing that got me was they don't give the rebate on the 50lb.I have used it once and did some dock shooting and it was different but it didn't bother me a whole lot.When I go up river and do some trolling it will be a great fit.For the money it was a nice get for the way I fish.


----------



## redbug (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 2 of the motorguide wireless trolling motors they are just sitting there getting dusty one need repaired but the other was fine
I found the the response time was a little slow for my liking so I went to a cable steer unit. They may have improved the turning time but not sure

Wayne


----------

